# Clay tile roof and fumigation



## Homer77 (9 mo ago)

House and roof is about 15 years old

Any advice on whether I should take the tile insurance or replacement offered by the fumigation company or wait to repair the damage directly with a roofer afterwards. 

Two insurance options 
Tile replacement option
$250 for 50 tiles- then $20 per tile - I have to provide all tiles 

Tile insurance option 
$3000 - tile repair or replaced broken by company. 
$20 per tile repair for previously broken tiles


One estimate I got from roofer is around $700 for 50 tiles, $1400 for 100 tiles and so on...

I guess how many tiles should I expect to break during this process

Thanks.


----------

